# We are matched.



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Panel went very well yesterday, they were the same panel that approved us in January and once again we had an unanimous decision. Lots of tears shed but for once tears of happiness. The sun was shinning and we had some lovely photos taken outside, dh & me, us & fc, and one with the three sw's, so some nice memories of the day and something to show little one when he is older. On course now for intros starting on 25th June and bringing our son home on the 30th.
Thank you all for your support & kind thoughts.
 to you all.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Bun Bun

Congratulations to you and dh, not long to go now.  Enjoy these last few days of child free time as they are a much cherished occasion after littlie is with you.

Enjoy completing your preparations too

Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun, not long to go now and you'll be a mummy  

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations.  Roll on 30th June.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations! 

Enjoy getting everything ready and your intros, very special times ahead.
Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Bunbun

i am over the moon for you- only 11 sleeps till you meet your son! and only 16 sleeps till he is home with you! enjoy every min!

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic news Bunbun... many many congratulations. 

Your little boy will be the same age as my DD when she came home.  Such a fantastic age... 

Enjoy every minute...

Carole xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

congratulations bunbun  sounds like a lovely day
not long to go now

kj x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Bun Bun.  So pleased you had a lovely day at matching panel.  Enjoy the countdown until intros start.  It won't be long until he is home.

Sanita


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats absolutely wonderful news BunBun.  Won't be long until 30th June, enjoy every minute.

TC
Lynn xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Bunbun xx

Laine


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Bunbun,
Fantastic news, I am so delighted for you and DH!!!! roll on 30th June
love JD x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you all so much 
Planning meeting on Friday went very well and they handed over the matching certificates 
Took dh shopping over the weekend & his wallet is considerably lighter or rather the credit card was used alot


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Belated Congratulations (PC Problems  )

So pleased for you both (although I'm not sure your bank manager will be   )

Hope the intros go really well.  One word of warning, get as much sleep in as you can cos you won't get any after   

love
Cindy


----------

